# Smoking the day before



## lennyluminum (Jul 30, 2016)

I know this question has been asked 1000 times and I know I can Smoke my meat ahead of time. 

My question is how would you go about smoking brisket and Boston butt a day before then reheating it for a get together? 

Im Thinking of smoking the brisket and Boston butts at home then putting them it into foil pans whole then into the fridge till the next day. Then at camp I'll Smoke the ribs and serloin  and about an  hour or so before we eat put the foil pans of pork and brisket into the smoker to reheat. 

Is this right or should I slice and pull the day I smoke it?

This is for a meeting at my hunting camp so all of my cooking/reheating will be done in my smoker or on my grill. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Jul 30, 2016)

Not sure if you can heat it up fast enough if you left it whole at least in an hour. I would pull and slice much easier to have it out of the way. Sounds like you'll have plenty of meat!Thumbs Up


----------



## seenred (Jul 30, 2016)

I always go ahead and pull pork butts after they rest/cool enough to use my hands on them...then I store in a foil covered pan til the next day.  Pulled pork really reheats well with a splash of apple juice (or whatever finishing sauce you like).  

I prefer to leave briskets intact until ready to serve.  My experience is, as soon as you slice a brisket it starts drying out.  When I get the brisket done, if I'm storing it to serve the next day, I'll foil wrap it nice and air tight, then allow an hour or two rest in a cool oven.  Then, straight into the fridge until the next day, when I'll take it straight from the fridge to the oven(or in your case, from a cooler to the smoker).  This works well for me...the reheated brisket always comes out still nice and juicy.  This method makes any bark you formed pretty soft...if that matters to you...heavy bark really doesn't matter much to me.

This is what works for me...YMMV.

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yep, pull the butt into a foil and reheat on your smoker, grill, or campfire. I agree with red leave the brisket whole. The only exception to this would be to slice it and put it in a foil pan with beef broth and reheat. 

We dry camp so the least amount of prep at camp for me is the best.


----------



## lennyluminum (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

